# Plow on lifted tacoma



## jrebocho (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

New to plowing...

Looking for a plow that would fit a 2002 Toyota Tacoma with a 4" lift.

Was looking at the Snoway plow's, but really expensive. Any help is great.

I live in Southern MA.

Thanks....


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Snowbear ProShovel that I bought at Home Depot a couple years ago on a '97 Ford Ranger with a 6" suspension lift and it works just fine. It is probably angled down slightly, but I've never had any problems with that.


----------



## jrebocho (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.. Looked at the snowbear, but doesn't do everything I need.

Does anyone know where I can get a Snoway on the cheaper side in my area, Southern MA or RI?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the Snowdogg's- an MD75 installed up here in Maine is only $2699 and they are nice plows. There is a guy on this website with your truck and that plow.

Woops my bad, his was a 2005 different body style: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73265&highlight=tacoma


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

$2699 installed for a MD75 seems like a great deal. I've been lurking here searching for the best plow application for my 08 Tacoma. Closest local dealer for Snow Dogg quoted me 3500 NOT installed for the MD75. A dealer a bit farther away says $3200. For 2700 installed I would have been plowing with it yesterday!


----------

